

Show HN: My iPhone app – Jiffies – Video messaging app with one touch - appduck
http://www.jiffies.co

======
appduck
Hi all

I've been developing this app for a few months. This iPhone app (also Android
app) allows you to send private video messages to your friends if you have
their numbers in the phone book. To send a message, hold the profile picture
of your friend (start recording), and then release it (stop recording and send
the message). To watch a received video message, tap the profile picture of
your friend.

This app is particular useful in the following situations: \- You have some
close friends/boyfriend/girlfriend that you really want to "talk" to each
other \- You have some friends who live very far away, maybe oversea, and you
want to see and hear each other. Facetime doesn't suit because you are in
different timezone \- You are lazy to type :-p

The app requires signup with username and password (this will be used when you
move to another phone) and SMS phone verification (this is to make sure you
can find your friends and vice versa via phone numbers). Of course, you need
to tell at least one friend (boyfriend/girlfriend? :-p) to install the app so
that you can send message to each other.

I keep improving it and make it more useful. I appreciate your feedback. Any
bug reports and feature requests are welcome.

------
bramm
Great job launching an app!

But it could use some design love.

